# Reefneck, how are you feeling?



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Reefneck. Its been a while since you posted on your condition. Was wondering if you were still in the hospital or if all was well. Let us know! If your still in the hospital i wish you all the best and only the best of health.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

They let me out of my cage on friday at 6:15PM. They tell me that I have Cancer but they don't know where. Still waiting on results from some tests. Right now, It's not looking real good. Staying in bed alot and resting. Had Surgery last week and they fragged me to get some samples for the lab.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow hopefully those test results will prove them wrong. I wish for you a full recovery, and, God willing, only good news.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Keep us posted. Remember, Your one of the family here and we look out for family.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm glad to see an update on you.....I've been watching for one. I don't know you very well but I hate to hear you might be going through something so tough.  I wish you the best of luck and I'll be sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Still wishing you well... hope the lab comes up with something for you.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Hope you get better soon reef!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great to hear from you Reef. Please keep us informed every second you can  I hope all is well with you besides the hospital stay. Hope your not always eatting that hospital food, that alone can kill ya


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yesterday(On my Birthday), I went for an appointment with Radiation Oncology.

He had some insight into all this.

Pathology did some stains and the results are consistant with Lung Cancer. He said that being the case it is not in early stages since it has spread to my lymph nodes on my shoulder and that it can not be cured at this stage.

Setting me up for chemo and radiation will be used when/if needed to shrink it to reduce the pain until the end.

So for my family (Wife, 2 year old & One year old) we have set up a fund to help us with medical bills, expenses & other things that will be needed when the time comes at paypal.

For those that wish to help the paypal address is keri(at)keritechpc.com

You may donate anything you would like. You can specify for what it is to be used if you wish or leave it for the general fund.

This brings to a crawl the time I will be spending online and posting on forums. Too many things to think about and try to stay strong about. I'm only 45 and this is tearing me apart inside knowing I can't see my girls grow up.

God Bless everyone.

Keri


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

:console: 

I'm so sorry Reefneck......


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Keri, Am so sadden to hear that! Have become a good friend through here, and will help out as much as we can. Now is the time to enjoy your life the most that you can, be with those whom you love, do the things you love and want to do.
Your Friend,
Marty


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Medical condition aside, you could see this as a good thing. Everybody dies, but not many people get to say goodbye.

Was this from the aquarium or something else? Smoker maybe? Miner?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

While in these troubled times, happiness may seem a distant memory;
Know that you are loved and the joy you have brought to many will always be here. Your spirit will remind us of what truly matters. There is always hope. Our best wishes to you and your family.....

In truest fondness,
Damon & the Fishforums family


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

CaysE said:


> Was this from the aquarium or something else? Smoker maybe? Miner?


Good question, To clarify this I have been a smoker for many years. No longer as of yesterday but it's already too late. It is my belief that smoking was the cause.

Please, Don't think of me as a Non Smoking basher but I urge you smokers to quit while you can heal. I don't want to see anyone else go through this.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wow...just...wow


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

You have to pull through. I still havn't been to your store.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hard for me to hear man... God bless you and your family. Remember that you will be in our hearts and minds and hope that new treatments come along to help you out.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

reef i dont know you and you dont know me... but youll be in my prayers... hope you get better and beat it...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Man, that is so sad. Many people I know have died from cancer, Including a close friend of my family and my aunt. Its a very hard disease and I can fell for you. I dont know you well but know you'll be in my thoughts, my best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

heyas reef, 
we will be pulling for you here. will be saying a parayer for you to see if the lord will let you be able to see your girls grow up. maybe not in body but you will be with them in soul. we havent had the chance to talk much but the time in chat was always nice to have a friend there. just dont give up hope. a cure might be found. god bless reef


----------

